# First impressions of the Casio G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman Master of G... comparison pictures...



## W44NE G (Jul 24, 2009)

Several months ago, I heard about the Rangeman and instantly wanted it. I'm not exactly Bear Grylls but since being a kid, G-Shocks have always been part of my watch history. I still own my first G-Shock and have a couple of examples that are over 30 years old and still running perfectly.

The Rangeman is the latest and greatest G-Shock. For many years, fans of the brand have wanted that all-in-one G that will do everything, and finally, 18 years since the release of the first twin sensor model, they've released a triple sensor type. The Triple Sensor (v3) offers a Compass, Barometer, Altimeter and Thermometer. The sensor is now much smaller but I doubt this is the reason for the added triple sensor as the Rangeman is quite a large watch anyhow. I think Casio have merely decided that their Pro-Trek and G-Shock ranges now have enough followers and therefore sales of each range shouldn't conflict too much. I also think we're at the beginning of the smart-watch race and therefore Casio will need stand-out products.

The Rangeman truly is a fantastic watch. Casio appear to have taken note of any shortcomings of previous models, and then redesigned the software to improve in these areas. For example, the Rangeman has many modes (8 or so plus the sensors), so pressing the mode button several times to get back to the home screen would be a chore. However, holding the mode button in any other mode will just take you straight back to the home/main time screen now.

The size may be an issue for some, but only mentally I think. I have a 6.75" wrist and was told by several people it would probably be too large. I think it probably is, but it's not crazy enough for me to send it back to where I bought it. I'll use the watch with coats in the winter, and on holidays swimming etc. Therefore I won't see the bulk of it so much. Plus the size is what a G-Shock is about for me really. I really like its looks and find it very lightweight which is a bonus.

In the time mode, pressing the lower right hand button automatically starts the 1000 hour stopwatch. So you no longer have to cycle to the Stopwatch mode first and then start it. The top right button brings back an excellent "Time Memo" feature which hasn't been on a watch I've owned for quite a while. This creates a time stamp with the hours, minutes, seconds and date.

I'm not going to go into too many details as the watch has so many functions, it would bore you. If you do want to see a full review, there is a 40 minute video on YouTube... just search for "GW-9400J". One thing I did notice with the review is that clearing all the time stamp records is possible, whereas he just shows how to clear one at a time. You simply hold the top left button for a longer period. Another thing that isn't mentioned is that a lot of Casios with Sunrise\Sunset are very limited with their settings... for example some are set purely with a city in the display city such as London. Of course the data would be different to Edinburgh but you can't manipulate this. The Rangeman takes the fully customisable option of some of the Pro-Treks one step further, with a decimal place for the longitude and latitude, meaning it will be even more accurate.

At a time when I'm trying to lessen my collection again, this watch couldn't be more perfect. It does so many things in one robust watch, that I may as well sell several others and put the cash towards our wedding. I also mainly wear G-Shocks in the winter as they will stay outside of your coat's sleeve, and this is very handy for my work. So it's good timing by Casio and they've really gone all out on this watch.

I'll stop waffling and show you some photos...







More detailed shots of the grippy, well-placed knurled buttons...



This is the European edition that features a resin strap. The Japanese variants feature a Carbon Fibre and Resin strap which I aim to look at buying in the future...



As with a lot of G-Shocks now, the strap keeper is made from Stainless Steel. When wet, it does tend to slip down the strap a little, however the trade off is a very nicely crafted piece of steel with brushed and polished areas...



The case-back features a cat with a compass on its leg :-s



And now some comparison shots...

The watch clearly takes its colour cues, display layout and functionality from the Riseman...





The light button area reminds me very much of my old DW-6100. A watch I bought many years ago featuring a Thermometer with data recording etc...



And the tope curve of the watch reminds me of the DW-6900 series...



I originally found the "Time Memo" mode on this watch, which unfortunately isn't used at all these days...



Here it is next to my PRW-2000 Pro Trek... my favourite model amongst that range...



So overall, I'm extremely impressed with this watch. Some people are raving on about the quality to the point where I expected it to be Audemars-beating. However, I can tell you from experience it isn't :-D However, for a G-Shock, the materials that have been used are fantastic. Soft, smooth resin meets Stainless Steel buttons and the case-back is a brilliant colour so it looks fantastic.

I hope you enjoy the review and if you're currently in the market for an ABC outdoor watch, I would suggest serious consideration of this watch.


----------



## jer_ (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks very much for your review. I've been eyeing the rangeman now for a bit, but I think finding out it has time memo may push me over the edge, I really want this watch even more now! I'll have to download the manual and check it out


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats! It is a true Master of G, one to rule them all!


----------



## MCZK (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats on getting the Rangeman. 
Great review and stunningly detailed pics. Many thanks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

*First impressions of the Casio G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman Master of G... compar...*

Great post W44NE G. Thanks for sharing. Love the positive one. Will be my favorite Rangeman followed by the green.

Edit: Super comparison shot with the Riseman. Well done ：-)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: First impressions of the Casio G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman Master of G... compar...*

Great rundown review! Like the comparison shots.
First shots I've seen of the resin band and it's "Triple Sensor" label where the JDM has "Carbon Fiber"

Is the model called GW-9400-1ER?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Also noticed the back plate cover is GW-9400

JDM is GW-9400J.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Also noticed on the back, the stamping date is 202A24C

both my green and positive are 202A213C


----------



## Axiom (Oct 5, 2013)

I haven't seen it yet in person, but it doesn't seem that huge. At least not bigger than the Mudman. Maybe I'm wrong...

Pro-Trek does have its followers, but I think there is no point in owning a Pro-Trek now. (joke)   Very nice review by the way!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice review and great pics!

sent with aloha


----------



## Wojo (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: First impressions of the Casio G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman Master of G... compar...*

Some of the best comparison shots I have seen so far, very nice work!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

More Comparison shots


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

He has non carbon fiber version and yet no "M" on a backplate like we've seen on one other European model...

An interesting little mistery...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

duke4c said:


> He has non carbon fiber version and yet no "M" on a backplate like we've seen on one other European model...
> 
> An interesting little mistery...


Hmmm, very interesting....what's the little "m" signify?


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

yankeexpress said:


> Hmmm, very interesting....what's the little "m" signify?


We don't know... what we do know is that one member has it... (sorry I fogot who...)

EDIT:

Found it...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-gw-9400-1er-finally-arrived-review-924379.html


----------



## Milos (Jul 5, 2009)

Mighty picture-taking skills man


----------



## W44NE G (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: First impressions of the Casio G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman Master of G... compar...*

Thanks for all the replies! I've worn it all day and I absolutely love it. The quick-start chrono is genius and ideal for my work!



yankeexpress said:


> Great rundown review! Like the comparison shots.
> First shots I've seen of the resin band and it's "Triple Sensor" label where the JDM has "Carbon Fiber"
> 
> Is the model called GW-9400-1ER?


I think it's a GW-9400-1AER? Something like that anyway!


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: First impressions of the Casio G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman Master of G... compar...*

Great review Wayne and some fantastic pictures, Thanks for taking the time to compose all this I know it will have taken quite a long time.

Mitch


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: First impressions of the Casio G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman Master of G... compar...*

|> Very nice pictures, congratulations.

cheers


----------



## ShockZone (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the comparison pics, the GW-9400J is one nice G.


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome shots. Any wrist shots? I've got the same size wrist and am curious how it will fit. I don't have any problems with the 9300 muddy so I'm hoping this wears similar or smaller. Thanks!


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. I might pick one up


----------



## laurentiu (Nov 16, 2009)

the glass is sapphire?thanks


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

laurentiu said:


> the glass is sapphire?thanks


No, mineral

cheers


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

laurentiu said:


> the glass is sapphire?thanks





cal..45 said:


> No, mineral
> 
> cheers


According to specs, it states 'scratch-resistant mineral glass'.


----------



## Reloko (Sep 14, 2013)

W44NE G said:


> Several months ago, I heard about the Rangeman and instantly wanted it. I'm not exactly Bear Grylls but since being a kid, G-Shocks have always been part of my watch history. I still own my first G-Shock and have a couple of examples that are over 30 years old and still running perfectly.
> 
> The Rangeman is the latest and greatest G-Shock. For many years, fans of the brand have wanted that all-in-one G that will do everything, and finally, 18 years since the release of the first twin sensor model, they've released a triple sensor type. The Triple Sensor (v3) offers a Compass, Barometer, Altimeter and Thermometer. The sensor is now much smaller but I doubt this is the reason for the added triple sensor as the Rangeman is quite a large watch anyhow. I think Casio have merely decided that their Pro-Trek and G-Shock ranges now have enough followers and therefore sales of each range shouldn't conflict too much. I also think we're at the beginning of the smart-watch race and therefore Casio will need stand-out products.
> 
> ...


Nice comparison and great photos too.


----------



## Couloirman (Nov 1, 2011)

Great review! Definitely picking one of these up 

What's the watch on the right here?


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

OH my GOD! 

I just entered the G-shock world a few months ago, I had a rough decision when buying my first G between the Riseman and the 9300 Mudman. I hated to see that there were no ABC G-sock by that time, but went for the Riseman. 

I thought that would be the only G I will need for life....that was before the Rangeman was out, Oh My God! I need this watch !!


----------



## Rockfella (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: First impressions of the Casio G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman Master of G... compar...*

Woah! Congrats! Now I have to decide between this and the riseman. Just a question, does the rangeman display time while the chrono runs? Thanks.


----------



## Rockfella (Sep 3, 2011)

Hehe that's exactly what i thought before buying mine... that I would need only one G in my life. 


fitsector said:


> OH my GOD!
> 
> I just entered the G-shock world a few months ago, I had a rough decision when buying my first G between the Riseman and the 9300 Mudman. I hated to see that there were no ABC G-sock by that time, but went for the Riseman.
> 
> I thought that would be the only G I will need for life....that was before the Rangeman was out, Oh My God! I need this watch !!


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: First impressions of the Casio G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman Master of G... compar...*



Rockfella said:


> Woah! Congrats! Now I have to decide between this and the riseman. Just a question, does the rangeman display time while the chrono runs? Thanks.


Yes it does.


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

When a new car is unveiled and that new car is based on a new platform usually it takes the manufacturer to perfect that product about 2 years. Small design error / omissions, assembly defects, and new material integration usually gives customers of this brand new cars a real headache. 

Its a wise decision to wait at least 1 year before buying this cars so the manufacturer can fix those little bugs and problems..

Once that said.. I come with 3 questions:
1- Is the Rangeman based on a previous "Casio Platform", maybe a protek module?
2- Talking about watches, and specifically G-shocks, does Casio has the same problems like the auto industry when introduces a new module / platform / watch?
3- Will it be wise to wait for the second year of the RANGEMAN fo buy it?


----------



## alexs12 (Aug 29, 2012)

To my mind, I wouldn't want to overthink the bying decision of a Rangeman so much. By the way, as I write this, I am wearing my green Rangeman, stealing a look at it every now and then like a youth in love (it's been only about 3 months for us two; we are still in the honeymoon phase).

Why do I think it is overthinking it? Because, firstly, the watch is far cheaper than a car so you can't possibly put in as much research and time in both types of decisions. And secondly, your life is far less likely to depend on the watch than it would on the car you drive (unless, you are in the minority who will be using its ABC-T functions for much more than just for show and coolness).

That said, and to answer your question: most of the technology in the Rangeman seems to be a carry-over at least a few years old with the exception of the sensors which are Version 3 and have only just come out this summer with the Rangeman and the Pro Trek's PRW-3000 and PRG-270. I would assume that a hypothetically faulty sensor may somehow affect the whole functioning of the watch even down to time-keeping, but I really doubt it (although, I don't know that for sure as I аm a lay person, and others would know more so I hope they chime in too). Also, there could always be a production problem in the facility (in Thailand, in this case), but I would assume we would have noticed something by now. Lastly, if something like this does come up later on, you are protected by a good warranty. CASIO has certainly had some quality control issues in the past, but the Rangeman is such an upscale product for them that I doubt they would have missed it on this particular model. Still, this is a watch full of functionality, so there are potentially more things to break on it and more things to test out for the first time. Am I going to lose any sleep on it? Maybe a little, because its price was still a meaningful chunk given my budget, but, no, I am not going to overthink it. Life is too short. Delay things enough and you may not be in a position to do them at all. They say it is better to regret the things you have done, than those you haven't. Those are just my proverbial two cents; do with that as you will. 



fitsector said:


> When a new car is unveiled and that new car is based on a new platform usually it takes the manufacturer to perfect that product about 2 years. Small design error / omissions, assembly defects, and new material integration usually gives customers of this brand new cars a real headache.
> 
> Its a wise decision to wait at least 1 year before buying this cars so the manufacturer can fix those little bugs and problems..
> 
> ...


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

fitsector said:


> Once that said.. I come with 3 questions:
> 
> 1- Is the Rangeman based on a previous "Casio Platform", maybe a protek module?
> 2- Talking about watches, and specifically G-shocks, does Casio has the same problems like the auto industry when introduces a new module / platform / watch?
> 3- Will it be wise to wait for the second year of the RANGEMAN fo buy it?


1. No, it was build from scratch afaik.
2. Possible but unlikely. Sure Casio had some lemons as any manufacturer but they are rather seldom.
3. I will wait for sure, since I'm not too happy with the current colours available.

cheers


----------



## ragingspeed (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi, 

My first post in this forum, since I found it quite interesting and I have just bought my Casio G Shock Rangeman, since 3 weeks now. I am ultra happy with it. But today something I noticed which is making me very very worried. Referring to this thread, first page, first image, one can see the top graph which is the barometer graph which can also be made visible during timekeeping. Today mine stopped showing readings, that is the graph is not progressing with the barometer readings. I confirm that barometer mode works fine, that is shows the actual barometric readings. It is just the graph that sort of stopped progressing.

Am I missing some information about this graph that maybe makes it behave like that?  Am very worried, honestly. Therefore if it is some sort of normal behavior that happens under certain conditions then I would be soooo very much appreciated to know


Thanks in advance


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Nothing to worry, the airpressure is probably just too low (maybe a sharp drop?), so the indicator dots get simply out of range.


cheers


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

ragingspeed said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post in this forum, since I found it quite interesting and I have just bought my Casio G Shock Rangeman, since 3 weeks now. I am ultra happy with it. But today something I noticed which is making me very very worried. Referring to this thread, first page, first image, one can see the top graph which is the barometer graph which can also be made visible during timekeeping. Today mine stopped showing readings, that is the graph is not progressing with the barometer readings. I confirm that barometer mode works fine, that is shows the actual barometric readings. It is just the graph that sort of stopped progressing.
> 
> ...


nothing to worry about, just like cal.45 sated, there are some atmospheric conditions that are out of range for the watch, so it wont be displayed, also when the graph resume the readings you will see a "blank" between the last records and the newest ones.

this happens all the time with the previous barometer module (The riseman)

Congrats on the new great watch!


----------



## ragingspeed (Jan 29, 2014)

ca..45 ... fitsector .... I really thank you very very much ... yes around two days ago we had a really sharp drop in barometric pressure (went down to 997, which for my country Malta is a really low one) ... at the moment is Malta's average (around 1008) ... hence as you explained the big gap.

again thanks alot ... happy again with my watch   

[NB - it is not that much big and bulky as some may think  - i find its size acceptable on my lower than average sized wrist]


----------



## Godan (Nov 4, 2013)

I am particularly impressed that this excellent review mentions favorably the "time memo" feature, which is probably the same as the "time recorder" on my GW 300. It seems almost a lost feature, both in watches and in the consciousness of those who wear them, but it is valuable to me. What sent me to a Mudman rather than the Rangeman was the presence of more features on the latter that I did not need and would not use, particularly a thermometer that does not work when the watch is worn, as designed, on the wrist.


----------



## ragingspeed (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi again Guys, I have noticed a feature also during barometer mode, where if you keep pressing the start/stop button (low right corner button) the bar graph sort of splits in half and a small BARO notification comes up in the lower right corner of the graph, on top of it is a blank area. Does this BARO mode do something? Been on since this morning and nothing different happened. I admit I maybe should refer to user manual pdf file, however I am too lazy for that  Also I much prefer information based on experience from you guys. Thanks a lot !


----------



## Hitec (Jan 10, 2014)

He ragingspeed, the function you are talking about is a barometric pressure change indicator. Once activated, it will remain active for the next 24 hours. 
What it does is it keeps an eye on sudden pressure changes, which can indicate a sudden change in weather. So if the airpressure suddenly rises or drops, an alarm will sound.
Pretty useful feature when climbing mountains or doing anything else in which weather is an important factor.


----------



## ragingspeed (Jan 29, 2014)

Now I understand Hitec. Thanks! therefore ... if there isn't any sudden changes, the indication area stays blank ?

Thanks!


----------



## rogerlike (Dec 29, 2010)

ragingspeed said:


> Now I understand Hitec. Thanks! therefore ... if there isn't any sudden changes, the indication area stays blank ?


Yea, if nothing exciting is happening, the area will be blank. Note the baro/info mode also disables auto-receive and power-save.


----------



## m2machine (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the great photos, it's a handsome watch for sure.

Based on similar G-Shock models, how much do you think the price of this will drop in 6, 12 months?


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

ragingspeed said:


> Hi again Guys, I have noticed a feature also during barometer mode, where if you keep pressing the start/stop button (low right corner button) the bar graph sort of splits in half and a small BARO notification comes up in the lower right corner of the graph, on top of it is a blank area. Does this BARO mode do something? Been on since this morning and nothing different happened. I admit I maybe should refer to user manual pdf file, however I am too lazy for that  Also I much prefer information based on experience from you guys. Thanks a lot !


The "BARO" mode, as I understand it runs scans for a twenty four hour period and gives ya trend indications with arrow icons as indicative of significant changes in pressure...

Like this:










Or this...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ragingspeed (Jan 29, 2014)

thanks all for the valuable info ... can now understand why that blank area then .... to make space for that arrow showing any drastic changes ... means that till now we havent got drastic baro changes to make that arrow appear on my watch


----------



## charger01 (Jan 4, 2013)

In my opinion, too big, too inaccurate, too expansive, too toy.



m2machine said:


> Thanks for the great photos, it's a handsome watch for sure.
> 
> Based on similar G-Shock models, how much do you think the price of this will drop in 6, 12 months?


----------



## BrentW33 (Apr 11, 2013)

Great review, however I am waiting for new colors to possibly come out and the price to drop. But I definitely want this watch.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

BrentW33 said:


> Great review, however I am waiting for new colors to possibly come out and the price to drop. But I definitely want this watch.


Strange thing is that at least in Germany they are currently even more expensive on eBay than when they were released. When I bought mine I got it with "price offer" for 260€ - now the cheapest one I found sells at retail price (299€) and some for even more (!) - the GW-9400-3 currently sells on eBay.de for 312.99€ - that's insane. G-Shocks in general are way cheaper in the US as Casio still seems to think that € and $ is the same :-d. Or they're just too lazy to convert prices.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

The Pathfather and Protec are way more classier looking ABC watches in my opinion. That is one of the reasons why I like the design of my Casio Pathfinder Fish Timer.


----------



## magicdracula (Feb 24, 2014)

W44NE G

I am impressed with your photo shooting ability. Wow.... What camera did you use to take these stunning pictures?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

m2machine said:


> Thanks for the great photos, it's a handsome watch for sure.
> 
> Based on similar G-Shock models, how much do you think the price of this will drop in 6, 12 months?


This seller had 5 available for sale at $240US on Amazon.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$240US with free shipping back in December was the cheapest Rangeman I've seen and I snagged one to use as a donor for the module-swap on a green bezel. 

Wish I had bought 2 as I don't see them currently that low in price now and I'm gonna need another donor for the soon-to-be-released Navy Blue Rangeman to make a positive Navy.

The greens are currently cheaper than the blacks on eBay.


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

yankeexpress said:


> $240US with free shipping back in December was the cheapest Rangeman I've seen and I snagged one to use as a donor for the module-swap on a green bezel.
> 
> Wish I had bought 2 as I don't see them currently that low in price now and I'm gonna need another donor for the soon-to-be-released Navy Blue Rangeman to make a positive Navy.
> 
> The greens are currently cheaper than the blacks on eBay.


Even at 240-270 range considering what you get for the money RANGEMAN is by far the best bargain in entire watch industry.

Period. And I'm not saying this just because I'm a RANGEMAN nut...

PRG-270 at 110-120 strikes me as a 2nd absolute bargain - but you have to be ready to compromise on looks, lack of G-shock and no atomic. As for myself I always stay away from "compromises" as the make me utterly unhappy resulting in a watch flipping.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Fantastic G-Shock. I find it very useful, even when I'm running around Manhattan for work--I can't count how many time the compass has helped me get my bearings as I jump out of a subway station.

If you have one, enjoy it in good health.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTapaTapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Ive just pulled the trigger on a green one of these, it will be my first digital watch ever after a lifetime of wearing citizen jp-2000 aqualand divers.

Im not sure i'll be wearing this one all the time but it will be better for mountain bike riding than the old trusty aqualand, and to be honest i love them so much i think id have separation anxiety having them off my wrist to often.

When i saw this watch it was the first digital watch ive ever fallen in love with, love the green and the black display, the triple sensor is great, the design is sweet, i hope i wont regret buying this watch, but its not a bank buster and even if i only use it to mountain bike it will be worth it.

Im not sure how i will go looking at a digital screen after a lifetime of looking at hands and a face of a divers? has anybody else been in the same boat lol or is it just me lol?

Watch will be here in a week or two, cant wait for it.

cheers guys.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Guys, im in Australia, obviously no towers here for auto time setting, do i just manually set the time on this watch and it will stay at the time i set it?
Silly question i know but this is my first digital, im a bit confused about the time settings on this one.

cheers


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

Cobia said:


> Ive just pulled the trigger on a green one of these, it will be my first digital watch ever after a lifetime of wearing citizen jp-2000 aqualand divers.
> 
> Im not sure i'll be wearing this one all the time but it will be better for mountain bike riding than the old trusty aqualand, and to be honest i love them so much i think id have separation anxiety having them off my wrist to often.
> 
> ...


First of all I have a green one and I wear it all the time.
I have 0 issues reading TIME in almost ALL lightning conditions.

However...
Reading baro dots is a no go as soon as light drops a bit
If the light is low you'll have no way of reading any smaller indicators on the dial. Did it sync last night? Is it am or pm, dst? Battery level? All of this will be a no go as soon as light goes below ideal. (I can still read a date but it's hard...)

Anyhow, this is no big deal for me as I only really need to see the time.

But there is one more thing:
When light goes a bit below ideal it takes a half a second longer (just a tiny bit longer really) to read the time than positive display.

For me this is not an issue. But , honestly , if I'm on a mountin bike going downhill that split second longer that you'll need to see the time make a BIG difference if you're going to crash or not.

Anyhow, I mountain bike myself and I have a positive display bike computer so negative display doesn't bother me (I simply don't use the watch WHILE RIDING, I only use it when I stop the bike).

Just be aware of limitation and you'll be fine. You'll love the green model...
(I wear my every day since I got it and I love it.)

Cheers

EDIT:
When you first go from analog to digital you'll probably "catch" yourself in "imagining time on analog clock" the moment you read the digital display. You'll miss the "feeling of time" that analog gives you.
But this is a short term problem. You'll quickly get used to digital and there is a VERY good chance you'll never go back to analog. This is what happen to me at least... (It's interesting to this day I approximate the time... for example as I type this I see a time of 8:43 but my brain automatically reads it as "qarter to nine".)

EDIT 2:
Forgot something else... if you're like me and like wearing yout watch rather tight... before you bike, reduce a tightness by 1 notch. Trust me... after mere 10 min of biking your hand will appreciate the decision...


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

Cobia said:


> Hi Guys, im in Australia, obviously no towers here for auto time setting, do i just manually set the time on this watch and it will stay at the time i set it?
> Silly question i know but this is my first digital, im a bit confused about the time settings on this one.
> 
> cheers


Press and hold the top left button.
Digits will start flashing...
Select correct time zone.
Rest is obvious (at least to me).
Than hop into ABC and set your units, also calibrate the compas.

Autolight is activated / deactivate by pressing and holind light button.

Some of this might not be obvious and intuitive but I won't help you futher.
It's more fun that way...

;-)

EDIT:
What's with me and all this editing of posts today?
Anyways... to answer your question:
Will watch stay the right time?
Well... that depends on how anal are you about "correct time". For me even +/- 30 seconds is considered "accurate" ... some other people go crazy after the watch drifts more than couple of seconds... so yea, your milage will vary...
The biggest "deal" if you don't have the atomic time is adjusting DST. Yea, you'll have to do it manually 2 times per year. But here is the kicker: When you manually set DST it does so only on your time zone. So yea, caution is in order as you watch might show incorrect time in europe for example during certain times of year. (So yea, you might need to manually set DST for timezone that you care about...)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

duke4c said:


> Press and hold the top left button.
> Digits will start flashing...
> Select correct time zone.
> Rest is obvious (at least to me).
> ...


THANKYOU so much Duke, i really appreciate you taking the time to help me out mate.

The watch is on its way from the states as we speak, so i dont have it in hand yet, but i seriously cant wait lol.

Im totally tech illiterate, the type of guy that even struggles when i get a new mobile phone to figure it out lol, so your help is really appreciated.

You summed up perfectly one of the reasons ive always liked my watches with hands, you saying i might miss the feeling of time sums it up perfectly as i can see all the hours on the analog, but the digital only has a number, im sure i will get used to it.

Dont worry i wont be looking at it whilst on my bike, certainly not going DH lol.

One of the reasons i loved this watch was the negative disply as to be honest ive never liked pos display digitals, ive always found them to look a bit cheap and toy, no offence to anybody as everybodies tastes are different, but this nice olive green with the black display, lovely texture on the buttons, just all round rugged look really won me over, and the triple sensor is awesome, a HUGE change from wearing diving watches all my life that are very simple although my citizen jp-2000's do have a depth gauge.

So i was a bit worried that living in Australia with this watch might be a drama seeings there is no remote tower here, will this watch have an eastern Aus timezone? or do i just set a time manually? i dont travel OS very often so there wont be a drama there, im still a bit confused, im probably just over thinking things a bit as it looks pretty damn complicated watch.

Really stoked to hear how much you love it, makes me happy that ive made the right choice for my first go at digital watches, even though my divers show a small digital panel ive never looked at it and to be honest i forget its on there.

Warm regards to you Duke, really appreciate your thoughts and help mate.

cheers


----------



## AmbSteve (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you for your review! Just recently I was searching around to see what I could dig up about this one and was very thankful for the thorough review. Just got it this past week and am very happy with the pickup!


----------



## Hardware (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi All;

I just joined this forum after doing research on the Rangeman. I'm really yearning for one...can anyone recommend a reputable/trustworthy on-line seller? Preferably in Canada?

Edited to add: My first foray onto Amazon found it for sale at over $1000.000 :eek


----------



## XBladeX (May 29, 2013)

So, I finally pulled the trigger  It's a offer for the Christmas days with 20% off the usual price of 299€. So I've payed "only" 239,20€ 
I ordered my Rangeman at this site: http://www.shopjuwelier.de/
They still have this offer with 20% off the price till 29.12. So if someone wants to make a good deal, now is the good time. They have of course all other brands too.
Now I can't wait till I get my Rangeman 
I'll retire my Riseman until my older son can start something with it, but I think that it'll take some time till he's ready 
I wish you all a happy New Year!!!


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't think the below post was answered? Would love to know what model that one is too please! Great review and pictures 



Couloirman said:


> Great review! Definitely picking one of these up
> 
> What's the watch on the right here?


----------



## Jamie Stretch (Jul 31, 2012)

MJ_London said:


> I don't think the below post was answered? Would love to know what model that one is too please! Great review and pictures


I think it's the mtg 950 but not too sure


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Jamie Stretch said:


> I think it's the mtg 950 but not too sure


Aah yes, cheers Jamie, I just realised I was looking for an all black watch, when obviously the photos is black-and-white, hiding the gold tone of the mtg 950 bezel! Sorted, thanks.

EDIT: actually, it could be the GW-700 BTJ


----------



## swdivad (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm lovin' my Rangeman... Here it is on my puny 6 3/4" wrist:


----------



## Alanob1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Great review.. I'm on the cusp of taking the plunge with this. How are you getting on with it? Thanks


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

Upgraded my Riseman and got the Rangeman, first thing I noticed is the weight, this thing is noticeable heavier than the Riseman. My wrist is not big at all but still I think it doesn't look bad.

Missing the back resin layer of the Riseman, direct skin contact with the metal makes me sweat. Aside of that "first impresion" I´m absolutely happy with this watch.


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

fitsector said:


> OH my GOD!
> 
> I just entered the G-shock world a few months ago, I had a rough decision when buying my first G between the Riseman and the 9300 Mudman. I hated to see that there were no ABC G-sock by that time, but went for the Riseman.
> 
> I thought that would be the only G I will need for life....that was before the Rangeman was out, Oh My God! I need this watch !!


Mission Accomplished, got my brand new Rangeman


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Great review!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

fitsector said:


> Mission Accomplished, got my brand new Rangeman
> 
> View attachment 3487346


*Tom !!! ... Tom Cruise ??? ... Is that you?

Great to hear your 'Mission Is Accomplished' ... Congratulations !!! :-!:-!:-!
*


----------



## sidecross (Jan 1, 2011)

I have four Rangeman watches; two black Positive and one olive and the other all black negative. Since I have had them they are the only watch I now wear.


----------



## KingSnead88 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm considering getting either the G shock gwa1000-1a. Or the rangeman. Any opinions would help.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

KingSnead88 said:


> I'm considering getting either the G shock gwa1000-1a. Or the rangeman. Any opinions would help.


Welcome to the forum *KingSnead88* ! :-!:-!:-!

:think: Rangeman all the way ! :-!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I have just ordered mine!


----------

